# Rips still overdosed?



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Anybody got some rips lately? Are they still overdosed as early reports indicated?

Looked over on pro muscle but its bloody painful everyone trying to sell something.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

I bought some a few weeks ago and have been running 10iu's mon-fri, they seem about the same as any other GH (bar pharma). Although I can only gauge this by sleep quality and numb fingers, without having it tested who knows....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I've never had numb fingers on Rips for some reason, can't get my head round it

Although i have not used them consistently enough to know properly, seem good though apart from now cts


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i like


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

danimal said:


> i like


You back on the gear now mate?


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

I like em, good quality and a very nice price.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

no just the rips! they are definately better than the hyg and the kigs ive had lately


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

How are you gauging it against the Hyges mate? Sides/fatloss?


----------

